# Neuron CF 9 SL für Jungen



## Stoke80 (21. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Junge, aktuell 11 1/2 Jahre, 150cm gross, Schrittlänge 73 cm, fährt aktuell ein VPACE Moritz27.5 (1.0), aus dem er Ende Saison  rausgewachsen sein wird.

Ich schaue mich nun bereits nach Alternativen um. Aktuell muss man ja voraus planen.

Unter anderem wäre eben das Neuron CF 9 eine Option. Ich frage mich nun allerdings, welche Grösse passend wäre. Die Canyon-Hompage gibt nach Eingabe der Daten XS an (klar). Aber scheinbar ist das ja so eine Sache.

Die Geometrie des Neuron ist ja nicht ganz "aktuell" (bitte keine Diskussion darüber). Wenn ich die Werte des aktuellen Bikes (z.B. Reach 415mm) mit dem Neuron vergleiche (Reach 398 in XS und 418 in S), komme ich echt ins grübeln, was beim Neuron die richtige Grösse *wäre*.

Ich würde eher in Richtung S tendieren, frei nach dem Motto "Bub, da wächst du schon noch rein".

Was denkt ihr. Wäre über ein paar Tips echt froh.

Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2022)

Aber wenn das aktuelle Bike so groß ist wie das Neuron in S, und er aus dem aktuellen bald rausgewachsen sein wird, dann ist das S doch dann genauso zu klein..?

Das ist doch unlogisch. Dann kann er das Vpace ja genauso noch behalten.

PS das Sitzrohr fällt beim Neuron sehr lang aus, schau mal bei anderen Fullys, die haben unter 400mm Sitzrohr bei teils deutlich über 420 Reach. Mehr wie 400 Sitzrohr sind halt mit ca 150mm Stütze und 75cm SL sinnlos.
zB








						Spectral 125 AL 6
					

Du willst den für das Spectral typischen Trail-Fahrspaß, die progressive Geometrie und einen vielseitigen Einsatzbereich – kommst aber auch mit weniger Federweg aus? Dann erlebe das brandneue Spectral 125 6.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoke80 (21. April 2022)

Dein Argument ist nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.

Aber die Rahmenhöhe wird auf nächste Saison wohl zu kurz sein (wenn das Wachstum so weitergeht). 

Die länge vom Rahmen war für ihn schon immer etwas auf der oberen Seite. Von daher darf der STR auch etwas grösser ausfallen (aktuell 1.37, Neuron in S bei 1.41). 

Ich frage mich nur, ob das dann nicht zu schnell zu kurz wird. Das Oberrohr beim Neuron hat 581mm (Grösse S) Nudist daher ja nicht extrem kurz...  

Bez. Sitzrohr sollte sich das S mit 400mm gerade ausgehen


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2022)

> bald rausgewachsen


Bis es passt, ist es längst kaputt 🤔


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bis es passt, ist es längst kaputt 🤔


Danke für den wertvollen Input. Immer wieder schön, wen andere meinen, die für sie bekannten und üblichen Verhaltensregeln gelten auch für alle anderen.

Um hilfreiche Tips oder evtl. sogar Erfahrungswerte bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Also ich hab ja schon div Kinder wachsen sehen, das ist ja immer so eine Sache.

Das Neuron mit seiner altmodischen Geometrie kommt dem leider nicht entgegen. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum das Vpace zu klein sein soll, wenn das Neuron in S im Grunde nicht passen kann und es immer weniger passen wird - willst du das über längere Vorbauten angleichen???  Oder gehst du davon aus dass jetzt erstmal die Beine wachsen und wenn die dann lang genug sind, gibt's wieder ein neues Bike?
Es gibt doch Sattelstützen mit genug Auszug. Das Spectral zB hat die 390 Sitzrohr bis 175cm Körpergröße! 

Was ist denn überhaupt der vorwiegende Einsatzzweck? XC, Marathon, AlpenX, BikePark...?


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Einsatzzweck ist CC, Trails (S1.5  ) und ab und zu Bikecenter (geshapte Trails). Sprünge nur kleine, z.B. bei Tables oder so.

Was ich vergessen hatte zu erwähnen ist, dass ich auf nächstes Jahr bereits einen Abnehmer für das VPACE habe. 

Der Wechsel erfolgt auch etwas mit diesem Hintergrund. 

Aber wenn ich mir die Daten anschaue, dann wäre das Neuron in S doch keine schlechte Wahl. 

Sitzrohr +20 mm, Reach in etwa gleich (+3mm) STR 1.41 vs. 1.37 beim VPACE, was eigentlich gewüsncht ist (etwas konfortabler Sitzen)


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du deinem Sohn mit 66,5 Lenkwinkel, ultralangem Sitzrohr und 74.5 Sitzwinkel einen Gefallen tust. Aber wenn du dich darauf nun festgelegt hast, will ich dir nicht weiter widersprechen.


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du deinem Sohn mit 66,5 Lenkwinkel, ultralangem Sitzrohr und 74.5 Sitzwinkel einen Gefallen tust. Aber wenn du dich darauf nun festgelegt hast, will ich dir nicht weiter widersprechen.



Darauf festgelgt habe ich mich noch nicht. Aber wie soll ich deine Aussage genau verstehen?

Aktuell hat er LW 66 und SW 75, von daher keine grosse Änderung. Das Oberrohr wäre 14mm länger.

Der STR spricht dafür dass er etwas komfortabler sitzen würde.

Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2022)

War nicht böse gemeint. Ich seh das halt bei Freunden und Kollegen, die ihren Kids Bikes für >2000 kaufen. Die gehen mit Kumpels Bashen. Es läuft, die Sprünge werden immer höher...
Oben steht was von CF 
So nach Jahr sind die Bikes eigentlich durch. Carbon ist heute ausgereift, aber trotzdem muss man sowas anders anfassen, als eins mit Alurahmen.

Würde auch das S nehmen.
Bei M haste ein >600mm Oberrohr.
Wenn er Ende der Saison erst aus dem Vpace rausgewachsen ist.
Das S würde dann erst nächste Saison passen - das kann er fahren bis 172...173 mit Schrittlänge bis 80...81


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Kein Problem.

So die krassen Sachen sind (noch) nicht so sein Ding, und er geht recht "erwachsen" mit seinen Sachen um. Von daher ist es für mich verantwortbar.

Preis / Leistung finde ich super. Man könnte das Bike auch direkt ausschlachten und würde fast noch Gewinn mit den Komponenten machen (fast ;-) )

M war eh noch nie in der Auswahl. 
Mir geht es darum Meinungen zu hören, ob besser XS oder S und warum. Falls es denn ein überhaupt Neuron werden sollte.

Mich verwirrt einfach die Empfehlung von Canyon, welche bis ca 165cm das XS empfehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Größenempfehlungen bei Canyons beziehen sich traditionell rein auf die Schrittlänge, insbesondere bei den konservativen TourenMTB.
Versenkstützen müssen ja passen, und wer baut dann nachträglich eine 80er ein?









						Neuron CF 9 SL
					

Zum Feierabend geht es für dich auf eine MTB-Tour durch die Wälder, am Wochenende auf den Flowtrail oder in die Berge, um neue Trails zu entdecken. Das vielseitige Neuron CF 9 SL wartet nur darauf, mit dir das nächste Abenteuer zu bestreiten.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Wenn ich eine SL von 75 annehme (in ein paar Monaten) ergibt das ja eine Sitzhöhe von ca. 66 cm (mit Faktor 0.885). 

Das sollte dann ja mit dem 400er Sitzrohr und der verbauten 150er Stütze passen, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Es könnte sich gerade so ausgehen, oder du baust erstmal eine 100er ein.

Meine Frage war aber, wie passt du die Länge an, wenn es dann bald zu kurz ist? Sattel noch weiter nach hinten schieben, längeren Vorbau?


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Mal schauen wie die ist, die verbaut ist. Sonst, wie du sagst, eine kürzere von BikeYoke.

Ich denke das würde ich schon über den Vorbau regeln. Gem. Homepage ist ja ein 60mm Vorbau ab Werk dran. Je nach dem würde ich dann am Anfang einen kürzeren Verbauen und dann wieder ausweiten.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Na dann viel Erfolg mit deinem Nachwuchs. Ich würde ja an deiner Stelle die knapp 1k€ für das Spectral CF drauflegen, damit da Reserve ist - aber bis in 1-2Jahren wird er wohl eh was Neues brauchen/wollen.


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Danke für den Input. 

Das neue Spectral 125 habe ich auch angeschaut (das "normale" mit 160mm finde ich etwas too much).

Im Grundsatz sehr interessant, jedoch mit folgenden Punkten die mich verunsichern / stören:

- Gewicht nochmals fast 1 kg höher (wobei man die 36er durch eine 34er und die Reifen  tauschen kann  
   (zusammen ca. minus 500g??)

Sehr langer Reach (435mm)
29er Räder (wäre wohl fahrbar, aber bei der Grösse sehe ich eher 27.5)

Das das Neuron eher kurz ist sehe ich ein. 
Aber findest du nicht dass das Spectral deutlich zu lang ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2022)

Oberrohrlänge ist gleich wie beim Neuron.
Vorbau ist kürzer, Lenker würde ich entsprechend Schulterbreite kürzen.

Aber natürlich sind beide für 150cm viel zu groß, ich hätte auch eher an das 27.5 Spectral gedacht:








						spectral-27-5
					

27.5er All Mountain Bike | MTB ► Das Canyon Spectral 27.5 AL & CF ► satte Kontrolle ✓ agiles Handling ✓ spielerische Leichtigkeit!




					www.canyon.com
				




Ohne Probefahrt würde ich keines kaufen. Persönlich finde ich die CF9 völligen Overkill, unter allen Gesichtspunkten, aber das ist dein Ding.

Das Gewicht ist für einen Heranwachsenden doch völlig zweitrangig, solange er nicht bei XC Rennen starten will. Andere Kids fahren in dem Alter Baumarktbikes mit 17kg.


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2022)

Stoke80 schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt einfach die Empfehlung von Canyon, welche bis ca 165cm das XS empfehlen???


Das stimmt auch so. Da ist aber das Wachstum nicht miteingerechnet.
Momentan wärs von den Zahlen her XS, klar.

Die Jungs kucken Fabio Wibmer Videos und dann gehts los


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Ja, der Einfluss ist sicher da. Aber besser Wibmer als McAskill. Das wäre noch teurer 😂

Unsere Alternative (KOBA Bikes) ist aber auch nicht wirklich günstig. Von daher passt das schon mit Canyon. 

In dem Fall würde ich, falls es ein Neuron wird, auf Grösse S gehen. 
Ich denke (und hoffe) mit Vorbau, Spacer unf (Riser-)Lenker wird sich das auch für längere Zeit einstellen lassen.


----------



## CedGauche (22. April 2022)

Ich habe ein Neuron in S, damals gab es dieses nur in der WMN, also Women Edition mit 30er KB, Frauen Sattel, 72cm Lenker und kürzen Vorbau.
Ich bin 172cm und habe SL 80 und mir war das Bike etwas zu kurz und zu tief. Habe dann mit 75er Vorbau und Riser Bar eine gute Position gefunden, würde aber dennoch das S nicht für Menschen kleiner als 165cm empfehlen. Ein Nachbarsjunge, ca 13 und 160cm kam nicht richtig auf das Bike, es war ihm zu groß.


----------



## Stoke80 (22. April 2022)

Danke für den Input. Ich sehe einfach den Unterschied in der Höhe zwischen XS und S nicht?
Sattelrohr und Überstandshöhe sind praktisch identisch. Daher hatte ich eher an S gedacht. 
In der Länge gibt es deutlichere Unterschiede.


----------



## Basti138 (22. April 2022)

Im Prinzip muss man das ausprobieren.
Das Canyon XS und S unterscheiden sich merklich eigentlich nur in der Länge.

Vpace 27,5
Oberrohr 578
Reach 415
Stack 600

Canyon S
Min Sattelhöhe Mitte kurbel 653. Was durch den Federweg natürlich weiter vom Boden weg ist.
Oberrohr 581
Reach 418
Stack 589
Überstandshöhe 755 Bei 75cm Schrittlänge

Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 79cm und mein Bike hat eine überstandshöhe von 791mm.
Durch den Sag gibt das Bike bei geringer Belastung nach. Habe kein Problem, auch nicht im Gelände.
Das mit der handbreit Platz zum Oberrohr geht beim Fully nicht.

Von der Länge her...
Was man deutlich merkt ist die Kurbellänge 145 zu wahrscheinlich 170?
Die Knie kommen deutlich höher.


----------



## Stoke80 (23. April 2022)

Ausprobieren ist eben etwas schwierig bei Canyon. Und Koblenz ist gute 500km entfernt....

Du hast da die Daten vom "neuen" Moritz. Wir haben noch das Moritz275 1.0. Gem. Bike-Stats hat das die folgenden Werte:

Oberrohr  567mm
Reach      415mm
Stack       567mm

Ich habe aber nochmals beim Hersteller angefragt, um sicher zu gehen. Wenn die Daten stimmen ist eben der RTS mit 1.37 schon eher tief. 

Die Kurbellänge wäre ab Werk 165 mm bei Grösse S. Nicht optimal, aber evtl. noch vertretbar.


----------



## Psytra (23. April 2022)

Blöde Frage.. Bei 1.50m warum nicht einfach das Moritz 2.0 in L? Zu Enduro lastig? Müsste es halt mal wieder eins geben. Mein Sohn hat auch das 1.0 in 27.5 und ist jetzt absolut an der Obergrenze mit fast 1.60. Ich hätte einfach rechtzeitig eins besorgen sollen. Preis/Leistung finde ich bei vpace einfach Top.


----------



## Stoke80 (23. April 2022)

Psytra schrieb:


> Zu Enduro lastig?


Genau.


----------



## Stoke80 (23. April 2022)

_gelöscht wegen Doppelpost_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

